# [Solved] lsmod. Used by -2

## Perfect Gentleman

```

~ $ lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  285966  -2

binfmt_misc             6750  -2

nouveau              1411834  -2

ttm                    65881  -2

video                  25640  -2

uas                    13089  -2

usb_storage            49298  -2

backlight               5634  -2

evdev                  11936  -2

usblp                  10473  -2

i2c_piix4               9695  -2
```

config - https://paste.pound-python.org/show/Y1CocIoQs61XQ1aQ4VMt/

WTF?Last edited by Perfect Gentleman on Wed Oct 26, 2016 1:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Can help this?

----------

## Ant P.

FWIW, -2 is the error number for ENOENT. Running `strace lsmod` would probably show it coming from trying to open the /sys/module/*/holders file.

----------

## Perfect Gentleman

@fedeliallalinea, that have helped.

----------

